# Fishing in Navarre



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I am moving to Navarre in a couple of weeks. Is there any good places to do some bass fishing? I have a 14 foot canoe with an electric motor. Any input would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

From Navarre I would recommend East River, Yellow River, Escambia River, and Blackwater River. 

KsB


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

I would recommend taking up saltwater fishing.


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

The Pirate Ed said:


> I would recommend taking up saltwater fishing.


 
AGREE X 10 :yes::yes::thumbup:


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I have a friend who has some beach property by the bridge. He said there is some good red fishing in the sound. Hoping to hook up on some good ones.


----------

